
Welton's Law of Trite Business Advice - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/2011/05/10/weltons-law-of-trite-business-advice
======
philk
What's missing in these cases is context:

ie _"Fail fast" vs "be persistent"_

"Be persistent" applies to your overall goal - business success - whereas
"fail fast" applies to methods you use to achieve that goal.

~~~
raganwald

        What's missing in these cases is context
    

I agree that they need context and a bunch of other stuff, which I suppose is
why this is Welton's law of _trite_ business advice!

~~~
davidw
I think the more you add context and statistics, the more you find a variety
of methods and outcomes, which is why you get the equal and opposite bits of
advice; no one thing works in all cases.

------
ithcy
If Rands [in Repose] ever comes across this article, he could spontaneously
self-destruct.

------
drstrangevibes
I quite like the fact that the article ended with a trite piece of business
advice thus completely disproving itself

